

Updating file limits on running Linux processes - gchp
http://gregchapple.com/updating-ulimit-on-running-linux-process/

======
rachelbythebay
Nice. The util-linux (not "-ng" now) on ftp.kernel.org has prlimit, in case
you were wondering.

